# cheap renting in dubai



## saffrican (Sep 11, 2008)

HI 
I am moving to dubai in a week's time - i have accom for the 1st week, but i need to find a relatively cheap place to live after that. relatively cheap = less than AED2000 /month. I am going to be working in Dubai Internet City. So i hope to be close to this

Where would be a good place to start looking for this?
I have tried dubizzle
are there any other places you can suggest i look at?

thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Once you arrive, I would suggest that you try the ads in supermarkets or Gulf News. Keep looking on Dubizzle as new rooms become available every day. Unfortunately, most of the places close to Internet City are quite pricey and would be above your budget. In order to get a room that cheap, I think you will have to move further out, towards Deira or Sharjah. The commute would be longer though. Most rooms close to Internet City would be starting at around 4000 AED and that would be for a maid's room.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally agree with Maz; you wouldn't get that at International City either and housing is far cheaper there than in most places in Dubai, my studio apt was just over 3000 AED per month and you really could class that as a room!!

Good luck and keep us posted, I'd be interested to know if you find anything at the price you mentioned.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

saffrican said:


> HI
> I am moving to dubai in a week's time - i have accom for the 1st week, but i need to find a relatively cheap place to live after that. relatively cheap = less than AED2000 /month. I am going to be working in Dubai Internet City. So i hope to be close to this
> 
> Where would be a good place to start looking for this?
> ...


If you can drive, there are some places in between Jebel Ali and Abudhabi like Al Samha, Al Shahama, Al Bahia etc. There are lot of flats and villas, they are cheap but demand is high. It is a free flowing traffic and will take 45 minutes from Shahama to internet city. I have stayed in Shahama for 1 year and was working at Al Baraha Hosp. Dubai. It was a 1 hour 10 minutes drive in the morning and 1 hour 30 minutes in the evening( Dubai to Shahama before 5 pm.)


----------



## saffrican (Sep 11, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Totally agree with Maz; you wouldn't get that at International City either and housing is far cheaper there than in most places in Dubai, my studio apt was just over 3000 AED per month and you really could class that as a room!!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted, I'd be interested to know if you find anything at the price you mentioned.


Thanks for the useful replies - it helps me decide where to rent - 
if i get somewhere further out - where would you suggest i do so so that i am not spending too much on transport to get to internet city?? 
i have seen some places in deira that are not too bad - but i am concerned that transport to work will eat away at my finances.

once again - thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

saffrican said:


> Thanks for the useful replies - it helps me decide where to rent -
> if i get somewhere further out - where would you suggest i do so so that i am not spending too much on transport to get to internet city??
> i have seen some places in deira that are not too bad - but i am concerned that transport to work will eat away at my finances.
> 
> once again - thanks so much for the help!



If you are planning to live in Deira, I would suggest that you get a car. Taxis would quickly start adding up - on top of that, taxi drivers can smell a newcomer a mile off and I can assure you, you will get taken on a few detours so that the driver gets extra fare (no point arguing with them; they just mumble away quite happily - probably cursing you)! There are always buses, if you can figure out which one to take. There is a bus station just outside Gold Souq. There is also the water taxi but not sure where that takes you. The security guard in my office building (in Media City) lives in Sharjah and commutes by bus everyday!


----------



## zartash (Nov 20, 2008)

*hello*

Saffrican,
Are you able to find something you were looking for? If yes then please let me know when and where?

[


QUOTE=saffrican;54243]Thanks for the useful replies - it helps me decide where to rent - 
if i get somewhere further out - where would you suggest i do so so that i am not spending too much on transport to get to internet city?? 
i have seen some places in deira that are not too bad - but i am concerned that transport to work will eat away at my finances.

once again - thanks so much for the help![/QUOTE]


----------

